# Help with Pallet scrap workbench?



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

I scored some lumber off craigslist in the form of pallet boxes. For free of course. Two boxes, a guesstimate of thirty 1x6s, and a very rotted (probably not salvageable) regular pallet. No idea on the species of wood for any of this. 







The thing I like about these guys is they're held together with staples instead of nails. Which means more holes but so much faster to disassemble. I had 4 more photos to attach but I haven't figured out the photo upload thing yet. Been around and using computers for over 20 years and now I feel like a beginner. I can only seem to upload one per post. Any way, I'll post the other when I figure what I'm doing wrong.

The pallet crates above also came with those 1x6s which I can glue and nail together to make 2x6s. I figured that could make for a sturdy bench if designed right. Does anyone happen to have any plans lying around for a work bench made out of those?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll put together something if you can give me the actual depth and width of the pallets plus the height of each box. I've got some free time on my hands.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

The boxes are built with two pallets. One on top one on bottom, the pallets are 46"x46" with the 1"x6" on the outsides of that actual measuments of those is 3/4"x5-3/4". The entire box measures 47.5 across the top and bottom (both ways) and height is 41" tall. I figure the boxes as is, are a bit tall for me, I like a height of 3 foot. But I do like the idea of keeping the pallets as they are the least warped. Maybe using the slats to fill in the gaps or using ply wood across two of the pallets to make a 4ish foot by 8ish foot table top. I have plenty of the 1x6s to use. Plus I can go back and get two more boxes on Monday. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Sure thing. Gimme a day or two.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Zantosa53 said:


> Thanks so much!


You're Welcome...

Here's the first proof. I believe you may have enough to build two of these.

If this is what you were thinking, it won't take long to make a parts and assembly drawing. They'll be in PDF's to scale.

By the way, your 1x6's look like southern pine. The slats may be the same.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

That's a whole lot better then I was thinking! I need a bench so bad I was about to just wrap one of the crates in ply just to get something to work off of :laughing: I'd imagine I have enough for two considering I'm going back to get even more, maybe if my fiancé is good I'll make her one to match (more motivation for her to keep mine clear.) if you wouldn't mind making that parts and assembly drawing I would be very grateful!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Zantosa53 said:


> That's a whole lot better then I was thinking! I need a bench so bad I was about to just wrap one of the crates in ply just to get something to work off of :laughing: I'd imagine I have enough for two considering I'm going back to get even more, maybe if my fiancé is good I'll make her one to match (more motivation for her to keep mine clear.) if you wouldn't mind making that parts and assembly drawing I would be very grateful!


I'll get to it tomorrow after church. It'll make a good addition to my collection.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ill be sure to send you some pics when it's all done. Thanks again!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Zantosa53 said:


> Ill be sure to send you some pics when it's all done. Thanks again!


I'll be looking forward to those pics. Below is the picture of the drawing. I changed the brace for a metal one for the top shelf. They only cost a couple of bucks a piece, if that. You can post any questions here while constructing it. The PDF for the full drawing is at http://draftingservice.us/school/index.php?topic=57.0 with printing instructions.

Have fun with it... I enjoyed drawing it.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quick question, are those measurements for the parts actual measurements? Meaning does 2x4 mean 2x4 or does it mean 1.5x3.5?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Zantosa53 said:


> Quick question, are those measurements for the parts actual measurements? Meaning does 2x4 mean 2x4 or does it mean 1.5x3.5?


A dressed 2x4 means 1.5x3.5 (1 1/2" x 3 1/2"). It's just terminology.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

I was assuming that but just wanted to double check and be sure. 








Step one is complete, next up is removing the staples!


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

Also side note I really like the coloration on this piece buried in the pile...








The photo looks grey but in person it's a little blue!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Zantosa53 said:


> Also side note I really like the coloration on this piece buried in the pile...
> The photo looks grey but in person it's a little blue!


I built a pulpit with a piece that tone and color as one of the front panels. I left it natural and used a yellow shellac in high gloss. It turned out nice.

A quick note: Double check your wood thickness & widths before you cut the pieces. I made a couple of size assumptions on the planks.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

Just a quick update on the progress so far. Some of the measurements were a smidge off but I'm thinking that was the pallet wood. The only thing I didn't figure out is where those 4" brackets go? Unless they attach to the top shelf planks?
The drawing looks like they're supposed to attach to the upper side rim, but that's offset from the back post.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Oversight on my part. Just put yourself a 2x4 nailer block in that area to handle the brace. I'll update the drawing tomorrow. You will probably need a block at the back of the table for the back planking of the table top too.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

I just revised the plans to show the nailer blocks.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

Alrighty finally got a little free time to finish up the bench a bit. Still need to do a little sanding and what not but here we are!







Just got to get those brackets.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

Also in case anyone was wondering... There was a lot of staples!







And there's still more!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Zantosa53 said:


> Alrighty finally got a little free time to finish up the bench a bit. Still need to do a little sanding and what not but here we are!
> Just got to get those brackets.


Looks fantastic. If you want to put a knee shelf between the legs, that would make a great leg stiffener.

What's the next project after you put on a protective coating? We make a good team...


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm trying to think which project to start next. I know long term I'd like to try my hand at turning some of these pallets into a tiny house/shed ordeal (160 sq feet 8x20) but that's not really going to get started till mid march. Though I was thinking about making an ottoman. I managed to save a few wood feet from a cloth one that was headed to the dump.







I also know the little woman would like me to make her a "big" bookshelf with doors on it so the little one doesn't get to the books. Thoughts?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

How wide, tall, and ornate are you thinking of for the bookshelf?


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

That I will have to ask her, most of her books are packed away so I have no idea how big it would need to be. She did tell me to make it out of the pallet wood. I'll double check with her when she wakes up in the morn, only thing I know about it is she would want it stained dark brown. Not much to go on there :laughing: I'll get back to you with some useable data tomorrow.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok she's listing off a whole bunch of projects and doesn't exactly know what she wants. So in the mean time I'd like to make a big work table. I'm thinking 4x8 with a lower shelf. That shouldn't take long to make. Then after that I'll have a nice workspace to build the book shelf on, she told me 6 foot tall, 3-4 foot wide, and a foot deep. I guess she has some big books to put in there.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Can you purchase a piece of 4'x8'x3/4" plywood for the top?


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

Sure can. I also have these ugly shelf tower deals (press board or mdf that saw dust glue stuff) that were left here when we moved in. I was thinking they'd work pretty good as a bottom shelf top. Basically a few sheets of 16"x87"x.75", I could use two side by side would make plenty of space I just haven't figured out how to make the shelf smaller then the top yet. But if need be I could use three of them. I have a total of 5 I can use, just figured a thirty two inch deep shelf would be enough.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm thinking your table needs some kick-space underneath and defiantly a edge all the way around for clamping stuff to it including a vise. What do you think about some drawers mounted under the top?


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

That could work. Honestly I don't even know what would go in there. I just figure if I'm going to use up that much space I might as well include some storage. What do you have in mind?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

The drawers would be a place for stuff like odds and ends that normally doesn't end up on the shop wall like odd size bolts and packs of odd screws. One or two on each side would do nicely. Drawers aren't really that hard to make.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

That sounds great.. Are you going to draw up some more plans? :thumbsup:


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Zantosa53 said:


> That sounds great.. Are you going to draw up some more plans? :thumbsup:


I was hoping you would ask... Sure thing. Gimme a day or so.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

You're the best!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is the prelim dwg. I'll explain the parts later today.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

That should work great!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

You can right click, view full image to see a larger size of this drawing.

The drawers are simple boxes which will fit into a sleeve. The legs are doubled 2x4's with 45 degree braces. The top is the plywood we mentioned. The shelf at the bottom is covered with the OSB you mentioned supported by 2x4 braces. I'll get to the construction drawings in the next day or so...


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

That's looking great I can't wait to get started!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Zantosa53 said:


> That's looking great I can't wait to get started!


Sorry it's taking so long. I'm re-thinking the drawers. I don't like how they are mounted.


----------



## Zantosa53 (Jan 8, 2014)

Not a problem I'm still breaking down pallets to make sure I'll have everything I need.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

OK, it's done. Make sure to use plenty of glue on all your connections... PDF's are at: http://draftingservice.us/school/index.php?topic=58.0

My collection is getting larger. Anyone else need a plan???


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Zantosa53, did you ever get your pallet table built?


----------



## JFlake (Nov 6, 2014)

I was curious if there was has been any progress on it? Hey Time thank you for the plans, this is exactly what I have been looking for! I went to your site and printed out my own copy of the plans and noticed that quite a bit of others have too! I just wanted to say thank you on behalf of all of us that have used your plan for your generosity! I did have a little question on the sketch, On the leg braces how did you imagine them being attached to the leg, and are they long enough to attach to the inner brace, or do they just butt into it too? Thanks again for sharing your talents!
-Jordan


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

If it were me, I'd drill a hole at the angles and, using 3" screws, fasten it down that way...


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh, and you're welcome by the way...


----------

